# 17 Acre farm in Casey Co. Ky



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

This was my grandparents farm. 17 acres, 2 houses (one older house is used for storage), an older tobacco barn, and 14 acres of great open farm land!!

I was raised on this farm until 1988, I know every inch of it and can answer question you may have. I prefer phone calls over email as I rarely check it. pm me for my # if you have questions..

3+ acres of woods, mainly popular, that moral mushrooms are found yearly!!

The house is ready to move into... just turn the electric on and enjoy.

$99,900
Reality has pics and contact info about buying it at http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=1&Office=16044&No=16044-15950&AU=N&FT=P


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

wow this place is just awesome! this wont last long!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

kycountry said:


> This was my grandparents farm. 17 acres, 2 houses (one older house is used for storage), an older tobacco barn, and 14 acres of great open farm land!!
> 
> I was raised on this farm until 1988, I know every inch of it and can answer question you may have. I prefer phone calls over email as I rarely check it. pm me for my # if you have questions..
> 
> ...


Sounds/looks pretty good. What are taxes ? Couldn't see em at realty site.
How about snakes ? Crime ?
I am just wasting your time, dreaming of something more farmable than what I have.


----------

